# Kreg Multi-Mark adjustable square



## richgreer

I have one of these. I bought it because it was on sale. I admit that I have not given it a fair trial. I am so naturally inclined to grab a square with a 12" base. I have nothing, in particular, against this item. I just have not accepted and embraced it.


----------



## ABrown

I won one of these from Kreg a few months back. It has found it's place in my shop. I have found it really useful when doing casement trim around doors, just put it on the jam but the trim up against it and nail.
I also use it in different types of layout work. So I guess I like it.


----------



## dustyal

Interesting… I have not seen this at the big blue… I sure like their pocket hole system.


----------



## helluvawreck

The next time I go into lowes or home depot I'll take a look. Lowes sells Kreg - I know. I like Kreg tools in general. I know they were at the show in Atlanta and meant to go to their booth but I got side tracked and missed it. Aaron, I know that you were there did Kreg have some interesting new things at the show?


----------



## ABrown

helluvawreck Their Beaded Face-Frame System has peaked my interest. It has been out for a few months but last week was the first time I could get my hands on it, it really impressed me and now I'm thinking on buying one for my shop.
Heres the link to kregs page.

http://www.kregtool.com/Precision-Beaded-FaceFrame-System-Prodview.html


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks, Aaron. I've already seen that on line and it does look like an interesting system. I would have liked to have seen it in person and I really don't know how we missed their booth. We were walking down the aisles and their sign was very prominent over head a little ways down and I told my brother that we need to take a look at Kreg and then shortly after it was out of my mind so I guess some how we got side tracked. That's why it's very important to walk up and down every single aisle at that show. Don't skip a one - if you do you'll miss something. I hope all of the big boys leaving this show doen't ruin it. It's mighty convenient to have a show like that only 45 miles away. Every time I think about it I keep thinking about someone else that wasn't there. We couldn't have missed much - we covered at least 95% of it I know. I usually go at least 3-1/2 days to that show and I figure that I usually see everything twice. I blame it on the people that run the show and all of the people who run the World Congress Center and the politicians in Atlanta for messing it up. One big manufacturer told me that the straw that broke the camels back was the amount that they charge them for a bottle of water 4 or 5 dollars for a bottle of water or something like that - maybe only $3.50 - not sure. They asked them how much they would charge for 2 pallets - no different per bottle. They won't allow them to bring any water or food in - it's ridiculous. Hey, if I was running the show and someone is going to rent maybe 10,000 sq ft I'll give em all the free water they want. I've been told by some that they can't even plug in an extension cord without an electrician doing it for them. Hey come on - some of those guys spend as much as $2,000,000 on that show. If the people that run it don't wise up they'll ruin it. All the ones that pulled out are big enough to set their own show up and if they do they'll pull a lot of the little guys away because I'm sure they'll be a little easier to get along with. Hey, all I hear is coming from the manufacturers so I'm not hearing but one side and some of it may be slightly exagerated but if you know how important this show was to them you got to put some stock in what they say. I've heard the same sort of thing from at least 8 or 10 machinery manufacturers. I was completely disappointed about what Delta, Powermatic/Jet, and some of the other manufacture's who make the smaller machinery for woodworkers. They usually show every woodworking machine they make - not this time. General still had a pretty good booth. Even some of the big power tool people's booth were disappointing. I don't think all of them were even there. Anuways, thanks for the tip.


----------



## ABrown

I spent a day looking for grizzly only to find out that they wasnt there. Food and drinks are crazy I spent a little over $600.00 on a hotel room and eating while I was down there this year.


----------



## helluvawreck

Based on mine and my brother's gut feelings and just going by the crowd we came up with a rough guestimate that attendance was off maybe at least a third. Nothing official, mind you, but that was our gut feeling. There will be some people who I know that will have the exact figures - but that's our guess. We've never missed this show since it's been in Atlanta.


----------



## helluvawreck

Kerry, I'd like to apologize for carrying on a private conversation with someone on your thread. Sometimes I can't help myself about changing the subject when I see someone make a comment that leads to a different place. Human beings are such inquisitive creatures that they can't always control themselves - at least I can't. Since I go into Lowe's at least three times a week I'll probably have one of these before the week is out. It looks like a good tool. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## docholladay

It looks kind of like this tool sort of functions like a combination square, double square and bevel square all in one. In the past, I haven't ever had much luck with the all-in-one kind of tools, but maybe I should give this one a bit of a look. I see where 2 of you commented that you prefer something with a longer (12") blade. I find that interesting because the two squares that get the most use in my kit are my little Starret 4" double square and my 6" Starret fixed blade try square. I only grab the 12" Combo-Square when I really need the longer blade and then, if I need something larger, I then go for the full framing square. Stll when I am doing things such as setting up tools or checking my stock, I almost always have the little 4" square in my pocket.


----------



## SteveMcc

I missed the show this year because of a family function. Atlanta and the WCC needs to wake up. There are other large Conference centers that would love to have some of the events that go to the Congress Center. College Park, Gwinnette County which are part of the Metro Atlanta Area would love to have venues like this. I personally would rather drive an additional 50 miles rather than put up with the mess in and around that area.
And by the way, I love my multi mark. I bought the multi mark and the square cut at the same time and I use both of them a lot. If they had a 12 inch version, I'd probably buy it too. I'm saving up now for one of their router tables. Bottom line for me is that Kreg makes good stuff.


----------



## helluvawreck

Like I said, I'll probably get one of those the next time I go to Lowes. Well, I got one today. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings Kerry,
Me and my wife went into town tonight (we live about 12 miles out) to eat supper, buy some grocries, and she wanted to dod a little shopping at a new store that just opened recently…. I said "Ok, I'm going down the road to Lowes to take a look see". Be back shortly….. While I was on my way, I remembered your review on the Kreg Multi-Mark being at Lowes….. Found it, had 2, and I bought 1…Was fixing to leave and noticed they had a sale on their DeWalt 14.4 drill/ driver set….normally $179, and on sale for $99. It comes with the drill, charger, and 2 batteries, and a case….. snagged it!!!! Now I have 3 DeWalt drills….I so happy…..Life is good….


----------



## thenickedfinger

I hope everybody enjoys their Multi-Marks as much as I do. And Rick, 3 DeWalt drills? Do they have a 12 step program or something you could join? ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings Kerry,

You can never have enough tools..you know that….And you can never have enough drills…I like DeWalt..
What I don't like is replacing the batteries….. $75 bucks a pop…..But I got plenty of money, so…... lol.


----------



## DavidHarms

thanks for the post, I recently saw Matt of Matt's basement workshop put up a video on this item.

I think I might pick one up and try it out myself.


----------



## ssniper

Read some good comments. The two upgrades that would make this tool awesome would be a pencil tip notch in the tip to allow easy pencil scribing and vertical scales on the ends of the metal ruler or plastic casing for easy router bit/saw blade measurement. I made some notches on the ends to allow easy use of pencils.

A 1/32" vertical scale on the tip of the ruler or plastic as well as ruler marking on the plastic long edges would make it elite. I've experimented with making the tick marks on the plastic edge with a razor blade and black/purple permanent marker. Works well but the ink has been rubbing off.


















Would be great to see what others have done to mod their tool.


----------

